# Can someone explain to me how to make a GIF?



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Repp will be given. Thanks


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

GIF? what is that


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> GIF? what is that


not sure if this is sarcasm so i will just answer it.

your avatar is a .gif .. it has movement; a small video clip.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

There are many ways of saving a picture. Different formats from .raw to .png.

The most common on the internet are gifs & jpegs (and pngs and bmps to a lesser extent)


There are two versions of the ".gif" format.

You have your standard static picture. It is what it is...just a picture. Then you have these little 'videos' in poeples avatars you see around here, or in their signature. Those are animated gifs. They are a series of frames that move along quickly. 

Both are saved in the same format (their extensions are both .gif) but you can choose to animate it or not depending how you save it out. 

I use Adobe Imageready to make animated gifs but they are many programs out there that do it.

If ya need anymore help, lemme know :thumbsup:


----------



## linkster01 (Oct 16, 2006)

Try going to Free Software Downloads and Software Reviews - Download.com and search GIF Editor, try a few free ones out until you find one you like.


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Or I can put up a downloadable version of Photoshop for everyone to enjoy 


Basically you use imaging software and you save out the image in a gif format. So let's say there's a picture called "adora" that you made. You would (usually) click - in the prgrom your using - File>Save As>adora.gif

So the ".gif" is the extension thelling you what format it is in.
"adora.jpg" is another format for pictures.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

How do you rip a segment of movie from an avi file into a GIF? Been trying to do this but haven't a clue where to start lol:dunno:


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Depending on the video format determines the steps.

For example, with Adobe Imageready I can open an .avi.
I can also determine what part of the clip I want in and how many frames per second.

There are other cases where you would use Adobe Premiere to open the video file and you would just export that video (to the part you want) out into a .gif format. I would use Imageready after that to really fine tune the animated gif in terms of file size (if that was an issue)

It's all very easy :thumbsup:

I put up a downloadable of Photoshop 8 on this site a few days ago, which included Imageready so I hope you got it.

Maybe one day I'll put up both PS & Premiere on here so that people can make all sorts of avatars...


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn this lol

Thanks but it still doesn't want to accept any video files at all.

I've got Adobe Photoshop CS 8 & Imageready.  I'll stick at it though.

Watch this space.....


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Well you could get Adobe Premiere and all your trouble are gone.

Or if you can't get a copy try typing "video to gif" in Google and you'll get a bunch of other proggies that do that same thing. Look around, I'm sure you'll find something


----------

